# Lesson Learned!!!!



## ltroupe1 (Mar 31, 2010)

This weekend I bought my first set of new powertools. I bougt a Ryobi Plunge Router and a Ryobi 10 inch Table Saw. I read the manuals and made a push stick. I tried to cut a small piece of Purpleheart, which I know I shouldn't be doing anyway, and the wood kicked back and pulled off the top part of my left middle fingernail off along with a nice chunk of meat. It happened so quick and blood was everywhere.

I learned some things from this though. It could have been worse, I will no longer try to cut small wood with this, and I will invest in a good push stick (unless anyone here has a good idea for me to make one).

Levi


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you're ok !

Welcome!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

glad to see you're well enough to post this thread! be careful out there, those machines don't have a brain, they just CUT whatever is in their way.

you can either buy a push stick - or make one. it shouldn't be a dangerous task to make a push stick, as long as you follow the proper operation procedures with your powertools.

if you haven't done so yet - fine tune your table saw, make sure your blade is parallel to the miter slot, make sure your FENCE is parallel to the blade, this would be your first step. after that you shouldn't be having problems making a push stick on your TS, as long as you don't cut it too thin (which a push stick shouldn't be anyway) - make sure you use your fence, and keep your hands AWAY from the blade, and away from the blade insert.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Lets say that one was a lesson learned. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Kickback sucks. Not sure which Ryobi TS you got, but… You can, and SHOULD be using…

#1. Good push sticks / blocks depending on the cut.
#2. Featherboards (again, depending on the cut).
#3. The splitter / guard / anti kickback pawls.

Also follow the saws instruction sheet / owners manual to align the blade to the rip fence and miter slot / sliding miter table. (Assuming the table saw is a BTS21 it has a sliding miter table)

I've had kickback once. I got lucky with no injury to me. I leave the hole in the shop wall as a reminder to play it safe…


----------



## ltroupe1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everybody! It's hard typing w/ one hand.

*PurpLev* Thanks for the advice. I can use all I can get.


----------



## ltroupe1 (Mar 31, 2010)

*dbhost* - Thanks! It is the BTS12S saw.


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

This happened to me about 15 years ago. I was working on a project in my father-in-laws garage shop on his Powermatic TS. I was helping him rip 2×6 for a greenhouse we were building. I was using a 12 board and I was down to the last foot and reached for the pushstick. Somehow I let go of the board and it flew out behind me so hard and fast that it went right through the side wall of the garage into the yard. It scared the dog more than me. This taught me a valuable lesson on staying focused and being very careful to control the wood


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

I've done some small piece cutting, and it scared the heck out of me even though nothing happened. My rule now is, "if it scares me, I find a way to make it not scary or I don't do it!"

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm glad you are ok..


----------



## Bud1m (Apr 3, 2010)

First, a small accident might prevent a big one in the future. I had a nasty one about 15 years ago when I tried a shortcut, bad idea. To this day I run the entire cut process through my head before I start pushing the wood. It only takes about 2 seconds and has become a habit. It also helps me focus on the cut procedure.

As for ripping 2x studs, I don't anymore. That's the wood that just seams to bind and kick the most. I rip it on my bandsaw with an agressive tooth pattern. Take a bit longer but much safer.


----------

